# June Photo Contest - 100 PACES



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

What: Monthly 2cool Photo Contest

_Topic: This Month_ *"100 paces" *

This month's contest is just a little different. Hopefully it will make you think and plan a bit before taking your shot. Here is the idea. It is very simple. You just go out your door, front or back, walk 100 paces in any direction you want, and then stop right there and take a picture of something. That's easy, right? Give it a try. Be creative. Look at things a little differently than you might otherwise. I know we pass up things with great photographic potential every day of our busy lives. Maybe this will help us slow down and discover what we may have been missing. 

_Who: Anyone can submit or vote, but&#8230;_

_Submissions: __Only one submission per person and it.._

_Must be a CURRENT image taken by you _

_Must not contain a signature, border or watermark_

_Must be emailed to [email protected] by *11:59PM CST on Monday 06-23-08 *_

*If you do not get confirmation withing 48 hours please PM me.*

*Must include your 2cool user id*

_*Should be no larger than 650 pixels wide on it's longest side - please* and make it JPEG format._

_Please include some narrative about the shot, tech data etc._

_Should make mention of post processing - if any._

_Good luck, good hunting, good flying, and good shooting._


_REMEMBER...100 PACES THEN FIRE!!!_

_James_​


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

now this is cool! hope i don't get run over! lol

rosesm


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

you win what, just curious?


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

My left leg is shorter than my right. I stepped out the front door, walked a hundred paces, and ended up making a big circle by the front door again. 

I took a picture of the doorknob, but it just didn't look like it could possibly win.

I went to Home Depot and bought a new hacksaw blade....

Will try to post again later.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

The Machine - Welcome to the Photography Forum. You win the pride in knowing that out of all of the photographs submitted, yours was liked and voted for by more people than anyone else's. That's all. No prizes. Just the satisfaction. And you don't have to "win" to get that feeling of satisfaction either. I think you will find that just by entering something, whether you "win" or not, you will get a feeling of anticipation, excitement, accomplishment, and pride that you would not have found if you didn't enter. It is only a little thing but it is fun and it brings people together and sharing in a different way. It is also designed to get people out and thinking differently and looking at things differently than they might otherwise, and taking pictures of the things they see. It is all for fun. Join us and enter a photograph. It doesn't hurt.
James


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

This one will be difficult. 70 yards from my front door leaves me noplace (35 would have been good) and I can't go 70 yards out my back door...


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Take baby steps.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

" OH...so we can actually shoot anywhere within the 100 steps ( if we take small steps or large steps)?? Eh????? Exactly 100 yards doesn't give me an exciting feeling...but...with-in 100 steps does.... Rich


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Do we have to walk in a straight line????


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

This will be difficult but I will follow the rules and come up with SOMETHING!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Gee, I'm struggling with this contest. I have come to the conclusion my neighborhood is the pits.

And lately, I've got into the habit of sleeping late almost every day. That is not good for photography or fishing.

Oh did I mention it is really hot these days. Bummer!
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i've come to the conclusion i should have done this weeks ago. it's been raining cats and dogs out there and the gaps between aren't near long enough for me to race out and take a photo and come back without getting soaked. hmm kiwi ingenuity might have to come to the fore with a really big umbrella hat that'll cover both me and my camera.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

MT Stringer said:


> Gee, I'm struggling with this contest. I have come to the conclusion my neighborhood is the pits.
> 
> And lately, I've got into the habit of sleeping late almost every day. That is not good for photography or fishing.
> 
> ...


still stuck Mike? how about adding something spicy into the mix. try a setting on your camera that you wouldn't normally try and then walk the 100 paces and see what you can do with it?

just an idea, that's all. 

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

What!!!! The contest entry had to be in by the 23rd???? Good thing, since I procrastinated enough so that I have now missed the deadline. 

The 23rd, indeed! Ha Ha I'll try next month. What is the theme, please??? Richg


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I am game for extending it a couple of more days if you want to enter. I have only received 4 entries so far. If not, I will post them up tomorrow for voting.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I missed it to Rich. I shot a bunch of bees today thinking that I still had today to enter. Oh well, Looking forward to the next contest. I will Bee posting the Bee pics later on the regular Photo forum.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Heck, I missed it due to my own fault. It wouldn't be fair to the four entries to re-open the door. They played by the rules....I didn't. My own fault. Duhhhh... 

I wish I had entered, though. Then I wouldn't have been any worse than fifth place! Ha Ha ..Rich


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

This contest got me in so much trouble. I walked the 100 paces and ended up at my neighbors window where my beautuful neighbor woman was wearing a nice looking nightie and when I took the picture, whe called the sheriff and I got arrested. The sherrif took my camera away and the judge told me I can never own a camera again. I now have to move to another county also. Dang, this was a bad monthly contest.

Just kiddin, I just haven't seen anything interesting yet at 100 paces. Maybe soon.


----------

